# Carbon Cap&Trade imposed by EU on foreign airlines



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just heard on the news..starting Jan 1, 2012, foreign airlines landing in the EU will be assessed some kind of carbon footprint tax on a cap & trade scheme.
As a result passengers flying to Europe will have to pay more on Jan 1st. 
Not sure if this will be a surtax, (like the fuel surtax), or built into the fares to european destinations.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Europe needs more money (we all know that).
Environment is the most convenient excuse to squeeze more taxes.
Why blame Europe - look no further than our home province.


----------

